#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Secrets behind Car Logos!

## Assassin

People attracted to car logo makes to buy sometimes. The brand clearly show of by it's logo. Here are some secrets behind car logo



*TOYOTA*  The letter T-O-Y-O-T-A are hidden in the logo. Toyota began its corporate life as a textile company. The Logo also represents a thread going through the eye of a needle.*BMW*  The Logo hasnt changed much over the almost near century this company has been in operation. BMW began as an airplane manufacturer and the logo was designed to look like the optical illusion one sees when looking directly at airplane propellers spinning.*AUDI*  Four intertwined circles, which represent the four companies of the original auto-union consortium. Also ties in with four wheels on the automobile; symbolic of the auto industry.*FORD*  In 1909, Fords first car chief engineer and designer used a script font of his own design to create the Ford logo.*CHEVROLET*  Picture shoes the Chevy Bowtie the earliest Chevrolet Bowtie ad appeared in the Washington Post October 2, 1913. The Chevrolet Bowtie has been one of the worlds most recognized trademarks ever since. Legend has it has that the design was copied from Wallpaper in a Parisian Hotel.
car-logos.jpg
*Which Car Logo make you impressed a lot??*

----------

